# Lfts 11/9



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Wake n bake boys, let's roll. More south winds WTF


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Get em fellas! I’m here in Kansas yet scouting for my partner as he hunts and for the future if we come again Lord willing. I filled my tag yesterday. Good luck I’ll be home for rifle to take the boy.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys!!! I’ll be out in the afternoon.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> Good luck guys!!! I’ll be out in the afternoon.


dandy buck yesterday congrats!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Wake n bake boys, let's roll.


Like this?










Or this?










Good luck out there today.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out in a few. Good luck all!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck boys!
Been wiring up barn with one hand but I want it done.
Congrats to all that have scored over the last couple days, looks like some nice ones!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Back at it soon, after coffee. SE winds here, but the cold is coming. Congrats to those who scored yesterday. Good luck all and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m waiting for coffee to get done then heading out for an all day sit. We will see what happens…good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Headed out for a short sit before work this morning. Good luck to all.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

ottertrapper said:


> Get em fellas! I’m here in Kansas yet scouting for my partner as he hunts and for the future if we come again Lord willing. I filled my tag yesterday. Good luck I’ll be home for rifle to take the boy.


Pic oidh


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Back at it again, dam East wind got to sit on west side of woods the deer come from east side hopefully today is the day good luck to all this morning!! Sanilac out


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just got home from work. Going to sit a couple hours before bed. Been a rough bow season so far.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm in. Not going to sit all day today, but I packed a sandwich just in case 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Been in a tree for 20 minutes or so, trying to beat the public hunters into the good stuff. SE Ohio 31 degrees SE wind.

Good luck


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I’m in. Las minute change In stands. I can never man up my mind🤔🤔🤔


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I’m in , today a new day but been a rough season for me , few small been seeing last few days are locked with doe , also little sick with what happen over night ugg, might take a day or so off after this morning to re group, Good luck


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I’m changing strategy sitting out morning headed out about 1 sit till dark! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

I’m in for my final day of hunting during vacation. Back at it this weekend. 

Got to my stand and realized I left my binocs in the truck…. Doh! Bad start to the day…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> I’m in. Las minute change In stands. I can never man up my mind🤔🤔🤔


Careful. If your like me you can sometimes think your way out of sitting in the right spot.


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Good luck everyone hopefully we'll be seeing some pictures of more big deer today, Living thru you all as work is still a issue greatful for the work but not liking all the ot and working midnight shift on top of that has drastically effected my stand sits this year but sat and Sunday I'll be out joining in on the fun with you all.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Careful. If your like me you can sometimes think your way out of sitting in the right spot.


Did you see the big boy yesterday?


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Enjoying another beautiful morning in God’s great creation. Another nice sunrise. See 2 in the field to my south slowly working in my direction. Only looking for mr. big the next couple days before we cross the big bridge. Looking forward to the quiet of the UP.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

4th little one


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck to you all there was frost on my windshield this morning pretty heavily. Sitting looking at the St Clair River in a parking lot before heading to work. Still not 100% healed hopefully sometime in my life I will be joining you gentlemen in the woods.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> Did you see the big boy yesterday?


No but he's here this morning but heading away


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Temps looking good starting Saturday.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> No but he's here this morning but heading away


Hopefully a hot doe brings him back.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> No but he's here this morning but heading away


Snortwheeze get em ? Know you know better then most what deer do.... or how they act! Hopefully he comes back your way.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Trying to change my luck and not post so early. I'm sitting in the west side of my woods in the Josey Wales ladder stand. Had a couple of lone cruisers go by when it was still dark. This is a good early or late morning spot. Just got to pay my dues and wait for one of the few bucks I'm trying for. Good luck gang.







_







_


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I’ve been up and at em on public since about 6:15. Found some nice scrapes to setup on….then when it got light, saw a camera facing one! Ugh… no longer thrilled and hoping these are at least deer-made scrapes! Good luck all.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Indiana public. I’m in the same set I hung yesterday, if this doesn’t play out this morning I’m going to move midday and give one more area a shot. Beaut of a morning here. Heading home tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Snortwheeze get em ? Know you know better then most what deer do.... or how they act! Hopefully he comes back your way.


Way too many does this morning and he's got one picked out.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

not going again! South wind this year is just brutal! Up tick is in getting all kinds of stuff done, I got 112 80# bags of cement to put down today lol good luck everyone! There is a lot of harassment going on out there!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> Hopefully a hot doe brings him back.


A hot doe is leading him away


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Only 4 dnf near me so so far. Saw a big body deer enter the woods early. Had to to have gone past the stand I sat yesterday. Figures 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Didnt make it out last night. Had help and finally ran a new electric line to the cabin.
Out on the ground in state NeLP since 6.10. Between 6.39 and 6.43 had a deer come strsight at me to within 10 yards. Couldnt tell what it was and got busted.
Guess that's why legal light was 6.45 today, eh?
<----<<<


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just had a shooter chase a doe by a 80yds


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hot damn!! Shot fired! Buck down!!! He’s laying 88 yds from me. Gonna reload and see if I can kill his grandpa next


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Been having deer come through since 6:30,had a buck in chasing a doe fawn but couldn't see that it 3 on 1 side. Time for a breakfast burrito on da heater buddy.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Sitting in my office chair Dewey on pins an needles. I need a pic fix. ha. Hope to get out this weekend. Been a very bad fall for me with only a few sits. Unfortunately gun season looks the same.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Pair of fawns bedded right by me. Same spot they bedded last time I sat here. But today mommy isn't with them. Wondering what she's doing....


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats Dewy! Cant wait to see him.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Slow start for me so far. Especially compared to yesterday. One little buck and a couple of slicks. Very quiet. Must be all the boys hooked up yesterday.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

ckosal said:


> Sitting in my office chair Dewey on pins an needles. I need a pic fix. ha. Hope to get out this weekend. Been a very bad fall for me with only a few sits. Unfortunately gun season looks the same.


Lol. You’re gonna have to be patient. That doe was hot and she ran right past me. There’s bigger ones around that will take my second tag. . I’ve got eyes on him, he’s not going anywhere. . I’m gonna sit tight until 10 then I’ll have pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Slow start for me so far. Especially compared to yesterday. One little buck and a couple of slicks. Very quiet. Must be all the boys hooked up yesterday.


 Same here. Sitting the same property as yesterday am but much slower. I’ve seen a few bucks but not constant action like yesterday. I’ll be sticking it out awhile though.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Chitty picture but there is a buck locked down with a doe. To the south of them about a 1/4 mile there's another buck and doe locked down. Makes it slow going for a while.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 865300
View attachment 865301


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

This basket 8 came in at 9:00 and woke up my sleeping fawns.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

TJD said:


> Same here. Sitting the same property as yesterday am but much slower. I’ve seen a few bucks but not constant action like yesterday. I’ll be sticking it out awhile though.


I'll be in a stand for as long as I can stand it from now up to gun season. Traditionally, on my property, the last five or six days leading up to gun season is when the big fellas start making appearances.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Calling it at 10.15. Going to go scout the next ridge over. 
Next three afternoons should be good wind for my 2 favorite saddle spots. Tonigjt I'll be in the one I almost had a doe in October. Tomorrow, time to go after that 8 point again.
Be back when I have service.
<----<<<


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pouring here in Menominee county. Over an inch so far. It is much needed though. Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lot of lockdown happening down here currently I think. Even more so then what I saw a couple days ago. Gonna go scout, glass and go for drive in a bit to see if I can find something to make an aggressive move on midday before I move areas tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

dewy6068 said:


> Hot damn!! Shot fired! Buck down!!! He’s laying 88 yds from me. Gonna reload and see if I can kill his grandpa next
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats Dewy! Looking forward to seeing him and good luck with gramps. 

Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning so far, passed on 3 young bucks all pushing does around. Last sighting was 9:30. Going to sit tight awhile longer then go pull some cards and regroup for afternoon sit.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

When I sit in this stand I always have a couple of birds drink from the ol hickory watering hole.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Got out of the woods for a couple days. Son has a concert tomorrow at U of M that I don't want to miss. In my absence this guy criused by this morning. Have fun all!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

At 930 I had a decent looking 8 at 30 yards. Stopped him at full draw and then let him walk, body just looked really small. 

Now I'm doubting myself, sun was in my eyes. Oh well. 

I had to get out of the stand and leave. Got something brewing and I refuse to be part of that other thread 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Gonna head back to the rack shack for brunch in a few, pull cards on the way in. Fun morning. Be back on the stand around 12:30


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here he is. Nice 10 point!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats on the 2 nice bucks! Im back up in tbe saddle on NeLP sate land
Havent been here since October. Looking for a deer heart for dinner. 
Warm, but good conditions and wind. 
<----<<<


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I clearly missed the balloon joke but by golly I found one so I’m gathering that means I kill a giant 










Got to barn at 1:45is four deer in orchard and on way back think I could have touched this one. I couldn’t identify anything wrong with her but that is like 5 yards away and never ran










With this warm south wind was hoping to hunt this trail with the creek close on NW end of property. This is leading to neighbors 300 acres of corn that is half picked with his semi parked with in 90 yards of where I was hoping to sit. i moved 125 yards south to other end of this clover field on the oak ridge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Afternoon sit. Can't believe my rut cation is half over already.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats on the two good bucks guys!!
I moved over to a point that the shooter and doe went into this morning. Hopefully they come back this way and in range. It’s thick and only one 30yd shot everything else up close. Reminder to self CUT SHOOTING LANES


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

At work, but a heads up.My cameras were on fire from 11:00 to 1:30.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hopefully the one I saw this morning takes the same path


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Out on lapeer public. The woods have exploded with sign the last couple days. Both in stand and driving I have saw pretty good early movement so I've been set up since 100. Nothing yet but I'm in a prime spot for a prime calendar date.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

In at








the old sawmill hill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Snuck out of work early. Just got in stand and a 6 point cruised by. 

Our number one target broke one side of his rack off. Now a tall 5. Waiting on deer that broke it off. LOL!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

F’n woodpecker’s! Drive me nuts!!


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

dewy6068 said:


> Here he is. Nice 10 point!!
> View attachment 865317
> 
> View attachment 865318
> ...


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

dewy6068 said:


> Here he is. Nice 10 point!!
> View attachment 865317
> 
> View attachment 865318
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Live from Missouri public. My vacation started at 3am when I hopped in the truck and made the drive. We got 4 guys in camp, they been here since Saturday and one guy scored. Bought my license and was in a tree by 1. I’ll probably make the drive back Sunday night or Monday and be ready for our gun opener


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

Monsterbuck said:


> Thanks everyone! It was a great week off. Sad that it’s over and I don’t have a tag for the gun season, but I’ll find someone (maybe my 7 yr old or my niece) to tag along with me and see if I can help them get a buck.
> 
> Good luck to you all the rest of the season. I’ll be checking in.
> 
> ...


beautiful buck and a just reward, congrats!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

dewy6068 said:


> Here he is. Nice 10 point!!
> View attachment 865317
> 
> View attachment 865318
> ...


Alright Dewy!
Congrats!
great hit.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Monsterbuck said:


> Put a bow on my last day of rutcation!
> View attachment 865319
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Monsterbuck!
A bow on your cation indeed!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

So far a slow afternoon. Hoping the hot doe brings the big guy back this way. Looks like a warm day tomorrow. Good luck all!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

In the stand I shot my buck in on 10/21 for the 1st time. Last night's deer all came from the south so this stand puts me closest to them if their is a repeat performance. Wind has about 180ed since last night so I'm not sure if this will work. This stand is low impact to get to also so I'll give it a shot.

Clear skies with a south breeze about 12mph and 63 degrees here in St. Clair County.

Good Luck!


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Today’s morning report for Menominee county state land…..heavy thunderstorms and flooded camp…..temps warmed to 58 and we are back in the stands. We harvested and 8 and a 6 yesterday


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Snuck out of work early. Probably a waste of time, but I flat flew over here to hunt the last couple hours. In my climber wearing my saddle. You talk about a hodgepodge setup. Climbed up this loud ass cherry tree with a single doe 150 yds out on the edge of the picked corn that must be absolutely deaf.
Congratulations on a couple great bucka @Monsterbuck & @dewy6068 Pretty work boys!!!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Okay, what is the odds of this. A half rack 8 just walked by me. Something is putting a whooping on my bucks. The half 5 has right side, half 4 has left. Can I shoot both and call it a 9?


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Nothing yet


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Ranger Ray said:


> Okay, what is the odds of this. A half rack 8 just walked by me. Something is putting a whooping on my bucks. The half 5 has right side, half 4 has left. Can I shoot both and call it a 9?


Absolutely! In todays world this is acceptable like many other weird things. Shoot away!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Overcast, light breeze, perfect temperature.... Was gonna bag it til gun season as it's more sporting, but couldn't pass up this evening


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Got sat at 3. I'm in a two man in from the north side of my woods about 125 yds. They love to stage up here before they head to the field and this I hope is where he will come to scent check them all . Had a 6 cruise by earlier.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Doe I saw a couple times early season. She had a very bad front leg. It didn’t look like she had been shot. She is moving better now, still a noticeable limp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman
View attachment 865394


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m out here enjoying the sun and the 180 squirrels that all hate each other.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Thwap!!!
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Big doe. Quartering toward me. Put it in front of her right shoulder. Hit where I was aiming and burried bolt to the fletxhing. Btoke right front leg. Should be double lung.
Big girl.. went 80 to 100 I think.
< ----<<


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

In for the evening. Hey, what da ya know it’s warm and breezy out of the south again! Good luck tonight.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Apparently I had a small buck laying in front of me this whole time. 🙄 thought I seen something but then I didn't. Probably an hour later I seen it again. Stood up and laid back down. Then got up and walked off! 🤪🤣🦌👍


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Drove midland to Lansing today. Seemed like every other field had a real nice buck locked down with a doe. 

If it’s slow try hunting an area used to lock up a doe like open areas, along streams, along roads, etc etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well my hide and leafy suit worked, just didn’t have the right deer come in front. Had a doe and fawn come to about 10 yards. Would have drilled it, but that’s not what I came here for. Exciting at least, and I got some video on my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> In for the evening. Hey, what da ya know it’s warm and breezy out of the south again! Good luck tonight.
> View attachment 865398


I see a little creek. You hunting at home tonight?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Big Tuna said:


> Got sat at 3. I'm in a two man in from the north side of my woods about 125 yds. They love to stage up here before they head to the field and this I hope is where he will come to scent check them all . Had a 6 cruise by earlier.
> View attachment 865391
> View attachment 865392
> View attachment 865393​


Tuna, are you hunting koalas with antlers or what? Cause thats what that pic looks like to me!!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Joe Archer said:


> Big doe. Quartering toward me. Put it in front of her right shoulder. Hit where I was aiming and burried bolt to the fletxhing. Btoke right front leg. Should be double lung.
> Big girl.. went 80 to 100 I think.
> < ----<<


Congrats.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

5 point rolled through cruising. Too far, would have got a pass anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice young buck running a doe all over my hayfield.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)




----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Fisherman6 said:


> Well my hide and leafy suit worked, just didn’t have the right deer come in front. Had a doe and fawn come to about 10 yards. Would have drilled it, but that’s not what I came here for. Exciting at least, and I got some video on my phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Hide and leafy suit? I’m intrigued….have you posted a photo of it before?


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Buck down. Best hunt in a long time for me. Saw about 15 w 5-6 bucks. 2 does still under me now. Fun night. Getting down now.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

willl-burrr said:


> Buck down. Best hunt in a long time for me. Saw about 15 w 5-6 bucks. 2 does still under me now. Fun night. Getting down now.


That is awesome!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Thwap!!!
> <----<<<


Love this! Way to go Joe. Congrats Dewey, Monsterbuck and Will-burr!!! Out of action a couple days taking care of mom. Planning to finish strong with the incoming weather. Keep dropping them gents.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

540 I see the opossum I have been watching go up a tree and hear something coming. Had to check the time and I still had 6 minutes but I had just lowered my bow. So as this guy is coming straight at me I managed to get my bow back up without getting busted. Had him in the scope… I think lol he gave me a perfect broadside shot inside 20 yards but I couldn’t see well enough to shoot. Would have been my first archery buck but I feel good about not taking the shot


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Shot this little five points last light, quarter into me just to hair, smoked him, double lung ,







heart he only ran about 35 tipped over. My first mid Michigan state land buck I’m stoked!


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Well being in a hurry to get out I must have left my backpack sitting next to my car since I didn’t bring it. Of course it’s gone. ******* scum


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

John Hine said:


> Shot this little five points last light, quarter into me just to hair, smoked him, double lung ,
> View attachment 865405
> heart he only ran about 35 tipped over. My first mid Michigan state land buck I’m stoked!


Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

willl-burrr said:


> Buck down. Best hunt in a long time for me. Saw about 15 w 5-6 bucks. 2 does still under me now. Fun night. Getting down now.


Congrats 👏.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

John Hine said:


> Shot this little five points last light, quarter into me just to hair, smoked him, double lung ,
> View attachment 865405
> heart he only ran about 35 tipped over. My first mid Michigan state land buck I’m stoked!


Congrats!


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothin but a doe and fawn and a few turkey for me.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Heard the strangest bark tonight. Just after dark deer broke out chasing from close. I can't see the action but there is a couple blows and 2 loud deep growly threatening barks is the best I can describe them. One runs off and grunts from a distance. I'm thinking the barking was from a deer but have never heard anything near similar. Scared the crap right out of me. Anybody hear a deer bark? 

saw a 2 1/2 year old half hour before heading in the direction of the action


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Saw 3 bucks 1 being a stud 6 point while trying to get into my stand. They were all using the same trail. Pulled an audible and did a ground and pound within range of that trail. Tucked in next to a huge cottonwood with some grapevine tangle for more cover. Had deer around me all night. Had two sparkies in range. Saw that big six again but he was 60 or 70 yards out and didnt respond to the grunt call. What an exciting hunt. Congrats to you guys that got one down today!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

fish RN said:


> Operation “save treestand “ was just completed. Still haven’t hunted this stand this fall because I need a good north or NW wind and haven’t had that during the rut yet. On my walk to it I seen a huge 4 point that watched me from 40 yards pass by carrying my chainsaw. Body says 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 yo buck. First time I seen him in daylight.


Good going. Looks like that could have gotten nasty at any time.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

TheMAIT said:


> Hide and leafy suit? I’m intrigued….have you posted a photo of it before?


Hide as in the cover I was in on the ground. Leafy suit, basically like a gillie suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ended up passing a spike and a 4 maybe a small 6 point towards the end of legal light. Overall a great trip considering I went in wanting to shoot a “good buck” and only map scouting before the trip. Depending on what happens with my last buck tag in Michigan I might come back down after thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice bucks today! Very very envy! I’m a little sore! I did finish the 112 bags 80# cement! Looking forward to Friday! Finally weather changes!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice bucks today everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FivesFull said:


> 540 I see the opossum I have been watching go up a tree and hear something coming. Had to check the time and I still had 6 minutes but I had just lowered my bow. So as this guy is coming straight at me I managed to get my bow back up without getting busted. Had him in the scope… I think lol he gave me a perfect broadside shot inside 20 yards but I couldn’t see well enough to shoot. Would have been my first archery buck but I feel good about not taking the shot


Remember..."mistakes happen in low light."
You probably made the correct choice. Nice going.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Congratulations to all who scored today. Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

John Hine said:


> Shot this little five points last light, quarter into me just to hair, smoked him, double lung ,
> View attachment 865405
> heart he only ran about 35 tipped over. My first mid Michigan state land buck I’m stoked!


Congrats


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

congrats to the successful hunters!



RHRoss said:


> Coughing


Naw I don't think so but what else could it be, I've heard a cough before. This sounded like the "dog man" entered the fight and barked, mean like. It was weird for sure.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got caught up since early last night. Man there was some nice deer taken yesterday!!! Seems like that may have been our best day yet as far as kill numbers??? Congrats to all who scored! Not too shabby for a Wednesday. One more day of work for me...then hunt hard Friday morning through Sunday morning. Good luck out there today!


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

John Hine said:


> Shot this little five points last light, quarter into me just to hair, smoked him, double lung ,
> View attachment 865405
> heart he only ran about 35 tipped over. My first mid Michigan state land buck I’m stoked!


Congratulations John I new you would catch one    

Sent from my SM-S906U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I’ve been tagged out since October 4, and am going through withdrawal, lol. But I got to help track, clean, and drag one out tonight for my 78 year old father! I hope I’m still killing deer if I make it to 78.
> View attachment 865448


My favorite pic of the year thus far!

Congrats to pops!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

honker99 said:


> Got lucky with this 7 point at 5:30 tonight. Public land. Pretty sure this is the same one I missed last Tuesday.
> View attachment 865453


Congratulations!


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Heard the strangest bark tonight. Just after dark deer broke out chasing from close. I can't see the action but there is a couple blows and 2 loud deep growly threatening barks is the best I can describe them. One runs off and grunts from a distance. I'm thinking the barking was from a deer but have never heard anything near similar. Scared the crap right out of me. Anybody hear a deer bark? Yes I have - twice. I watched a doe do it in gun season with her two yearlings 2 years ago, first time I ever heard it after hunting for 50 years. It was like they were playing. In muzzle loading season, same doe and two fawns acting like little kids and she did it again. It was the biggest doe I had seen all season and with only a few days left in muzzy, she joined us for dinner.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

willl-burrr said:


> View attachment 865426
> Colorblind Guy had to wait for reinforcements. Thought I saw them go got down but I wanted to make sure. I might’ve seen more deer today than I did all season. 20 yard shot. Was with an eight point. Saw good activity under this stand yesterday when I was hunting my east wind Stand . Moved 70 yards today and got lucky.


Congrats!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I’ve been tagged out since October 4, and am going through withdrawal, lol. But I got to help track, clean, and drag one out tonight for my 78 year old father! I hope I’m still killing deer if I make it to 78.
> View attachment 865448


Congrats!!!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

plugger said:


> Hunting out at the farm tonight I kept rejecting does. Maybe the enthusiasm wasn't there but when I had12 in a half-acre food plot on the way to my hay fields I said enough! I dropped the hammer on this doe. This is the fattest deer we have cut up in a few years. The deer surprised me by going over a hundred yards in the swamp and leaving a sparse but consistent blood trail even though I broke a rib on the entrance. The amount of fat I am sure mostly plugged the holes. I was surprised when I saw over 20 does and fawns heading out to my new hay seedings and not one buck.
> 
> View attachment 865449


Congrats!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

honker99 said:


> Got lucky with this 7 point at 5:30 tonight. Public land. Pretty sure this is the same one I missed last Tuesday.
> View attachment 865453


Congrats!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats to all that scored.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

honker99 said:


> Got lucky with this 7 point at 5:30 tonight. Public land. Pretty sure this is the same one I missed last Tuesday.
> View attachment 865453


Congrats Honker!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

wannabapro said:


> Let’s see her! you gotta hedge in front of the shoulder on the quartering-to shots and it sounds like you had her lined up perfectly!


Yeah shot hit right where I was aiming. I was 18 feet up and she was at 10 yards. Arrow deflected down slightly slicing the heart, but no exit. DIFFICULT finding blood, but fairly decent track when I did. Here she is as I found her.








VERY thankful today!
<----<<<


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> Yeah shot hit right where I was aiming. I was 18 feet up and she was at 10 yards. Arrow deflected down slightly slicing the heart, but no exit. DIFFICULT finding blood, but fairly decent track when I did. Here she is as I found her.
> View attachment 865516
> 
> VERY thankful today!
> <----<<<


Congrats Joe!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Heck yeah joe!!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Here's a better pic of tge entrance. Above pic is a little deceiving.








<----<<<


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. Was a day to remember for sure. I live vicariously through you guys and LFTS every day of the season. I was just finally glad to have something to add. Best of luck luck to you all. Will


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Joe Archer said:


> Yeah shot hit right where I was aiming. I was 18 feet up and she was at 10 yards. Arrow deflected down slightly slicing the heart, but no exit. DIFFICULT finding blood, but fairly decent track when I did. Here she is as I found her.
> View attachment 865516
> 
> VERY thankful today!
> <----<<<


 Looks to be in pretty nice shape.


----------

